# Siemens Katalog



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
versuche seit ein paar Wochen einen Siemenskatalog zu bekommen. 
Siemens mag mit mir keine Geschäfte machen weil ich ihnen meine Geschäftsform (Einzelunternehmen, keine GmbH) nicht gefällt bzw. ich keinen Handelsregisterintrag habe. Ich muss auch sagen dass es mir einfach auf den Wecker ging bei denen zu betteln damit die mir Teile verkaufen. Jetzt habe ich jemand der mir die Teile besorgt die ich brauche. Nur muss ich bei jeden Angebot bei ihm nachfragen was denn dieses und jenes kostet. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt den Katalog downzuloaden oder, noch besser, ihn mir zumailen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

hallo uwe,
der Volker hat da so eine schöne Linkliste, da ist auch verweis zum Online Katalog: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533

gruß Helmut


----------



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Helmut,
habe geschaut aber Preise konnte ich da keine finden.
Soviel ich weiss rücken die die nur noch raus wenn man Vertriebspartner oder sowas von denen ist.


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

@ Uwe

verblüfft mich etwas. Ich kaufe seit Jahren Problemlos bei Siemens. Seit kurzem Zeit allerdings bei meinem Großhändler - bei dem ich sonst alles kaufe - weil mir der bessere Preise macht als Siemens. Da gibs Großhändler die haben sehr vieles auf Lager bzw. leifern nicht langsamer als Siemens direkt.

peter(R)


----------



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

Hi Peter,
genau so mache ich es jetzt auch. Kriege gute Prozente und alles ist paletti. Aber ich kan doch nicht bei jedem Angebot was ich erstelle bei dem alle Preise nachfragen. Deshalb bräuchte ich halt eine Preisliste.


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Besorg dir doch von dem bei dem du kaufst die CA01 CD (Interaktiver Katalog)
die kann man frei kopieren und da sind auch die Preise drauf.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...ja stimmt, die Preise. Aber vielleicht machst du es wie Peter und gehst zum Großhändler, RS-Komponents oder andere. Mit denen kanst du dann ja einen Rabatt aushandeln. Bei Siemens muß schon etwas kommen damit einen ordentlichen Rabatt bekommst...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

grins....
genau das habe ich gemacht und den Katalog gekriegt. Aber.... ohne Preise. Jetzt will ein Kunde ein paar Teile kaufen weil er Weihnachten Probleme hatte und ich gemeint habe es wäre sinnvoll doch Ersatzteile zu haben bevor was kaputt geht. Da hat man dann nicht den grossen Ärger.


----------



## Solaris (30 Dezember 2008)

Also im Elektrogroßhandel will man meist auch gern Siemens verkaufen, die kommen auch an alle Kataloge ran. Da würde ich mal nach dem CA-01 auf DVD fragen.


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte die Siemens CD 
"Produkte für die Automatisierungs und Antriebstechnik" 
Interaktiver Katalog CA01 
da sind auch Preise drin.

peter(R)


----------



## Sven_HH (30 Dezember 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo uwe,
> der Volker hat da so eine schöne Linkliste, da ist auch verweis zum Online Katalog: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533
> 
> gruß Helmut


 
Volker hat auf seiner Privaten Homepage unter Datenbank eine Preisliste... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...jetzt macht der Volker mir aber Angst....


----------



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

Komme mit dem Passwort nicht so ganz klar bei ihm...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...ich denke doch du hast ein Gewerbe, versuch es doch noch einmal bei Siemens, das du einen Zugang zum Online Katalog bekommst. Es kann ja vielleicht auch ohne Rabatt sein. So hast du immer die Aktuellen Preise und Lieferverfügbarkeit...

gruß Helmut


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Da muss man sich erst einloggen damit man Preise sehen kann. und dazu muss man sich registrieren lassen. Das kann aber durchaus ein paar Tage dauern. Bei mir hatten die sogar angerufen und nachgefragt warum ich das will.
War aber letztendlich kein Problem. Allerdings hatte ich schon länger ne Siemens Kundennummer

peter(R)


----------



## Uwe16 (30 Dezember 2008)

Frage nicht.... habe vor 4 Wochen eine Anfrage abgelassen. Bisher keine Antwort. Stehe bei denen scheinbar auf der Ignorierliste. Vor einem halben Jahr wollte ich von denen was reparieren lassen. Da haben die sich geweigert weil ich keinen Handelsregistereintrag habe. 
Bin echt entnert was die angeht. 
Dabei war ich bei denen vor 8 Jahren ganz normal Kunde. Habe nur jahrelang nichts direkt bei denen gekauft weil ich alles über eine Partnerfirma laufen liess


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

soweit mir bekannt beliefert Siemens weder kleine Unternehmen noch 
Privatleute - sondern verweist diese an den Elektrogroßhandel, z. B. 
*Straschu* oder *Löffelhardt*.

*RS Components* ist eher für Einzelstücke und schnell gelieferte 
Ersatzteile (wenn es auf den Preis weniger ankommt).


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Oder zB. in Deiner Nähe Sonepar


Reden wir eigentlich nur über den Automatisierungs Katalog oder auch über Niederspannungsschalttechnik  ???

peter(R)


----------



## Sven_HH (30 Dezember 2008)

Uwe16 schrieb:


> Komme mit dem Passwort nicht so ganz klar bei ihm...


 


> Der Server "lischis-home.dyndns.org" an "Dient_nur_dazu_um_Spider_und_Robots_sicher_aussperren _____*Benutzer*:_'*gast*'_____*Passwort*:_'*gast*'_____" erfordert einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort.


 
bei mir gehts damit

Gruß Sven


----------



## volker (30 Dezember 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...jetzt macht der Volker mir aber Angst....


 wieso ???

genau
einfach
gast
gast


----------



## SBC-User (30 Dezember 2008)

also ich habe einen mall--zugang wie sich der spaß so schön nennt, und muß sagen bevor ich bei siemens kaufe, kaufe ich lieber bei helmholz und vipa ein, grund: günstiger, bei helmholz ist es sogar die selbe hardware (helmholz ist zulieferer von siemens so viel ich weiß, mir von helmholz gesagt wurde), in der regel schnell lieferbar und seitens der vipa-steuerungen auch noch leistungsstärker.

so zum thema wenn siemens beliefert, beliefert werden laut agb keine einzelunternehmer, und auch keine privatleute, zudem hängt es stark von der wirtschaftlichen umgebung ab (erfahrungswert)


----------



## noisy-tec (30 Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin eine Einzelfirma, bin bei Siemens ohne Probleme registriert worden. Im Shop sehe ich die Listenpreise und bei meiner ersten Bestellung des USB-MPI Adapters und anderem Kleinkram habe ich 20% Rabatt bekommen. Was ist sonst üblich?


----------



## Uwe16 (31 Dezember 2008)

Würde mich interessieren bei welcher Niederlassung Du bist. Ist bestimmt unterschiedlich.


----------



## peter(R) (31 Dezember 2008)

@ nosi-tec

20% ist sehr ok. Bei Siemens aus dem Bereich Automatisierungstechnik gibts nicht so schrecklich viel.

Also bei mir hat Siemens nach der registrierung kurz angerufen und ich habe denen gesagt, daß ich in Kudenauftrag konstruiere und daher zur Kalkulation die Listenpreise bräuchte auch wenn dann mein Kunde und nicht ich bestellen werde. War sofort ok. Ich hatte kurze Zeit später meine registrierung.

peter(R)


----------



## noisy-tec (1 Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch allen!

Bin aus PLZ 47506. Wurde bisher von keinem Siemensianer kontaktiert, noch habe ich Kataloge usw. bekommen. Aber das ist ja eigentlich egal, der Katalog im Internet nimmt am wenigsten Platz weg. 

Zu meiner Vorgehensweise, hatte mich über den Shop angemeldet, wurde nach ein paar Tagen freigeschaltet und konnte dann die Preise sehen. Nachdem ich mir ein paar Teile zurechtgeklickt hatte, habe ich irgendwo beim Warenkorb auf Angebotsanfrage geklickt. Per Mail kam dann das Angebot.


----------



## Uwe16 (2 Januar 2009)

So sollte es sein. Leider liefs bei mir ganz anders. Aber über einen onlineshop klappt es bei mir auch gut. Kriege 23% und jetzt wo ich, dank Peter  , einen Katalog samt Preise habe bin ich rundum glücklich. 

Frohes neues Jahr!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

@uwe16
...23% auf was eigendlich Schaltgeräte, Automatiesierung, usw...?
Bei uns ist es so, das zu dem Produktebereiche unterschiedlich Rabattsätze gibt.

gruß Helmut


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2009)

Uwe16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuche seit ein paar Wochen einen Siemenskatalog zu bekommen.
> Siemens mag mit mir keine Geschäfte machen weil ich ihnen meine Geschäftsform (Einzelunternehmen, keine GmbH) nicht gefällt bzw. ich keinen Handelsregisterintrag habe. Ich muss auch sagen dass es mir einfach auf den Wecker ging bei denen zu betteln damit die mir Teile verkaufen. Jetzt habe ich jemand der mir die Teile besorgt die ich brauche. Nur muss ich bei jeden Angebot bei ihm nachfragen was denn dieses und jenes kostet. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt den Katalog downzuloaden oder, noch besser, ihn mir zumailen?


 

Halle Uw.

habe Frage:

Bist du in der Handwerksrolle als Meister Privatperson eingeschrieben und Siemens will dir nichts verkaufen???

Sind ja ganz neue Sitten von Siemens.


----------



## jabba (2 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Halle Uw.
> 
> habe Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Es ist bei Siemens definitiv eine Vorgabe Einzelpersonen und kleine Firmen an den Grosshandel zu verweisen, aber manchmal geht das halt trotzdem.
Nur wenn das mit den 23% bei S7 stimmen sollte, muss ich mal mit meinem "S" sprechen .
Ich kriege zwar mehr, aber nicht bei siemens. Der Siemens Rabatt ist niedriger.


----------



## Killereintopf (2 Januar 2009)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr und so eben hab ich mir auch Siemens Kataloge bestellt, über die Siemensseite 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/ik/index_00.htm

hatte letztes mal alles problemlos auch ohne Angabe einer Firma oder so per post zugeschickt bekommen. 

Schönen Abend noch !


----------



## Uwe16 (3 Januar 2009)

*Musste selber noch mal nachsehen stimmt gar nicht mit den 23%.*

Es sind verschiedene Rabatte je nach Teileart/ Bestellnummer
-20% 6ES7 3...
-20% 6ES7 8...
-16% 6ES7 9...
-20% 6GK7 ...
-20% 6AV6 ...
-16% 6ED1 ...
P.S. frag mich nicht warum dass oben so gross ist. Habe irgendwie ne Formatierung mitjopiert...


----------



## Killereintopf (9 Januar 2009)

Nur als Rückinfo, habe Kataloge (Papier und DVD) die ich am 2. Jan als Privatperson bei Siemens bestellt hatte heute erhalten. 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Approx (4 Juni 2009)

*Support-Links funzen nicht?*

Hallo, 
weiß jemand, warum die Links zum Support heute nicht funzen? Oder geht es nur mir allein so...? 
z.B. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533
Greez Appro


----------



## gravieren (4 Juni 2009)

Hi



> Oder geht es nur mir allein so...?


Nö, Siemens-Forum ist auch down.

Die haben eine Prämienaktion.  


Das wird jedoch NICHT der Grund sein.


----------



## marlob (4 Juni 2009)

Scheint wieder erreichbar zu sein


----------



## gravieren (4 Juni 2009)

Hi


Ja, funkt wieder


----------

